# Stonemantis's Night Picture Thread



## stonemantis (Oct 5, 2005)

I have more coming soon but here's my P. Regalis at night. Isn't she gorgeous


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 5, 2005)

Let me know what you think. More will be coming soon.


----------



## Cameron (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful. How big is she?


----------



## Fred (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice pic, Mine are funny. I'll wake up in the middle of the night and look up at my regalis' enclosers and they'll be moving around in their tanks, pretty fast too.


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 6, 2005)

Cameron said:
			
		

> Beautiful. How big is she?


she's 6" right now. I love my tiny little girl


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 6, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> Nice pic, Mine are funny. I'll wake up in the middle of the night and look up at my regalis' enclosers and they'll be moving around in their tanks, pretty fast too.


My P. Regalis only comes out at night every so often so it's a treat when I get to see her.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 6, 2005)

One word, creepy. I gotta try some of my guys at night.


----------



## Waryur (Oct 6, 2005)

My P. Murinus stays inside hsi webbing all day but at night when im not there....if i can sneak up on him he is a marathon runner just cruising around. Of course when he see's me or i turn the lights on he stops moving and slowly goes back in his hide. He is so shy


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hysterocrates Hercules*

Here is my beautiful 3" long female H. Hercules enjoy


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 12, 2005)

more coming soon


----------



## stonemantis (Dec 26, 2005)

Here are some of my Ts during the day.


----------



## stonemantis (Dec 26, 2005)

Top one is a M. robustum (Unsexed) named Spike
The Middle One is a N. vulpinus(Male) named Toby
The Bottom one is B. auratum (Unsexed) named Red

enjoy


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 26, 2005)

Very lovely spiders. Please post more of your regalis.


-Matty


----------



## stonemantis (Dec 26, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Very lovely spiders. Please post more of your regalis.
> 
> 
> -Matty


It is a treat when she decides to come out. She's been staying in her cave since she was mated. I think she's expecting


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 29, 2006)

N. vulpinus- Male
P. nigricolor- sling
B. auratum- Female
X. immanis- unsexed juvenile


----------



## taorchard1987 (Mar 30, 2006)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> Here is my beautiful 3" long female H. Hercules enjoy


are u 100% sure its a hercules?


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

taorchard1987 said:
			
		

> are u 100% sure its a hercules?


She was sold to me as a hercules by a very reputable dealer. I raised her from a sling. I've been keeping Ts for 10+ years and doing business with this dealer since 2003 and never had a wrong ID.


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

Hope everyone enjoys my latest additions.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Mar 30, 2006)

well if it is hercules ur very lucky


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

I was saying that too when I bought her. 

She actually split the end of a artists brush I was using to divert her attention while I filled her waterbowl. She's large now and she lets you know about it.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Mar 30, 2006)

do u have a pic with a ruler or anything next to her?


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't anywhere near her without her trying to bite. I'll get the pic when I can but, no promises.


----------



## MRL (Mar 30, 2006)

Can you at least get a better picture of her with better lighting etc?
I would also like to see better shots of the immanis juvy if at all possible. What size is it?

You have a nice collection!


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> Can you at least get a better picture of her with better lighting etc?
> I would also like to see better shots of the immanis juvy if at all possible. What size is it?
> 
> You have a nice collection!


I'll try with the hercules no promises. I'll try to get my X. immanis to pose a little better its really nervous. The X. immanis juvi is 3" now and I'll be able to sex it on its next molt.


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

For those who can't get enough of my X. immanis.

Here's a better pic of my 3" X. immanis juvenile and another 3" X. immanis juvenile. 

enjoy


----------



## MRL (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice, you can see adult coloring!


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes and in few years they will reach adulthood.


----------



## MRL (Mar 31, 2006)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> Yes and in few months they will reach adulthood.


They are not that fast growing?


----------



## taorchard1987 (Mar 31, 2006)

hercules hercules hercules


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 31, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> They are not that fast growing?


I meant a couple years I'll edit my post.


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 31, 2006)

taorchard1987 said:
			
		

> hercules hercules hercules


Lets get back on topic Stonemantis's Night/Day Picture Thread please.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 31, 2006)

Very kool colletion you have going there , some nice rare T's in there ! 
Thanks for sharing ! :clap:


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Crimsonpanther,

I specialize in the rare ones.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice T's!!! I  hope someday I'll have enough money for an Immanis


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 1, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice T's!!! I  hope someday I'll have enough money for an Immanis


Thank you. I'll keep you in mind if when I *try* to breed them. With three bloodlines its hard to inbreed.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are some of my favorites.

X. immanis
P. nigricolor (Same individual as above but,freshly molted)


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi stonemantis,

Yes man..nice collection U got there  :clap: 

I guess I took 80% of my pics at night time but I always use the flash.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 22, 2006)

TheNatural said:
			
		

> Hi stonemantis,
> 
> Yes man..nice collection U got there  :clap:
> 
> I guess I took 80% of my pics at night time but I always use the flash.


Thank you very much.


----------



## stonemantis (May 1, 2006)

Above
Freshly molted 2.5" X. immanis sling starting to show adult coloration.
Below
A different 2" X. immanis sling in premolt
enjoy.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 2, 2006)

How often do your T's find mealworms after they've buried in the substrate? Do the mealworms come up for moisture?
Nice pics BTW.:clap: :worship: :clap:

Just out of curiosity, didn't you get the pic for your avatar from the book ANIMAL by Smithsonian?
I thought I recognized it, it's sweet looking.


----------



## stonemantis (May 2, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> How often do your T's find mealworms after they've buried in the substrate? Do the mealworms come up for moisture?
> Nice pics BTW.:clap: :worship: :clap:


I've observed the T's feeling the vibrations the mealworms make and start digging them up. The mealworms do congregate around the area with the most moisture and are quite active at night.

Just out of curiosity, didn't you get the pic for your avatar from the book ANIMAL by Smithsonian?
I thought I recognized it, it's sweet looking.[/QUOTE]

No I found it on a website and I emailed the webmaster and he said I could use it for non commercial purposes. I'm glad you like the avatar and thanks for the compliments .


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 2, 2006)

The X. immanis on the bottom, how old is it? Do they take long to grow?

Whatever website that was, got the picture from the book ANIMAL, or vice versa. Anyway, It's a Flower Mantis of some kind and I really want to get one!


----------



## stonemantis (May 2, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> The X. immanis on the bottom, how old is it? Do they take long to grow?


This one was received having molted once unknown birthdate. A majority of my X. immanis slings molt once a month. 

They grow pretty quick as slings. The larger juveniles take more time though.

I feed them each 1 super mealworm every Wednesday and clean out the leftovers Friday. (which isn't much)


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is my 5.5" female Xenesthis imannis and her potential 5" mate below enjoy.


----------

